# Can Suns make the playoffs IF ......



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Can Suns make the playoffs IF Amare missed 15 games and Steve Nash missed 10 games this season?

This assumption is possible.

IMO, Sonics are the 7th seed and Lakers are the 8th seed.

Suns were the 2nd worst team in the regular seaon in the west in 2004 and the best teams in the regular in 2005.

Are the Suns better than 03-04 season?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IF at only 10 and 15 missed by each, then probably yes. If too much more, no.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

as long as both are not injured at the same time, they will make the playoffs.


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

No, if Stoudemire and Nash both sustain severe (10 game) injuries, the Suns will not make the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Nash gets injured, then after he recovers then Amare, they still can make the playoffs.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> as long as both are not injured at the same time, they will make the playoffs.


Great minds think alike


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO, at the same time = make the playoffs.

different time = Lotto


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

It all depends what type of form the team is in and when it happens. If it happens during a road trip, a long tough road trip, it won't make much of a difference. If it happens during an easy homestand then they could be in trouble. And I'm speaking of only one injury. If they are both injured at different times things will be bleak, but they'll still have a shot at 6-8. If they are both injured at the same time kiss 10 games goodbye. And I don't they'll win 60 games this year, so that means they're most likely be in for a big fight at the end of the season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> IMO, at the same time = make the playoffs.
> 
> different time = Lotto


WELL that makes perfect sense (sarcasm). nash can lead this team without amare and amare can support the team wtihout nash. If both are out at the same time, whou becomes the main option on offense? Raja bell??? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> WELL that makes perfect sense (sarcasm). nash can lead this team without amare and amare can support the team wtihout nash. If both are out at the same time, whou becomes the main option on offense? Raja bell??? HAHAHAHA



How bout that guy named Shawn Marion?


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

jminges said:


> No, if Stoudemire and Nash both sustain severe (10 game) injuries, the Suns will not make the playoffs.


10 games is not a serious injury. It has to be at least 20 to be considered severe. I disagree with most of the posts. I think it doesn't matter if they both miss 15 games at the same time or if they miss them at different times, they will still end up with the same record. Why? Let's say they both miss 15 games at the same time. The Suns are likely to go about 3-12. If Nash misses 15 games, they will probably be somewhere around .500 and vice versa for Stoudemire. I know this is complicated, but stay with me. In the first scenario let's say they go 50-17 (realistic, right?) in the 67 games that Nash and Stoudemire play, adding up to a 53-29 record. While in the second scenario if they had the same win % they would then go about 39-13, adding up to a 54-28 record. So they end up about the same, and of course there's a very large margin of error in these predictions so the 1 game doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> How bout that guy named Shawn Marion?


he disappeared during the WCF's plus he had his chance to lead the team in 2003-2004 and the Suns were the second to last team in the west.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Believe it or not, Nash missing some games during the season isn't a horrible thing. Suns need to have it sorted out by playoff time who is going to be their backup PG, and this could give Barbosa that chance to get major minutes and show what he can do ala James Jones last year. There is absolutely nothing good that can come from Amare being out.

And actually, I wouldn't be laughing. Ballscientist has a point. The question is, would you:

A) Tank all 10 games without both guys
B) Go at least %50 W/L if they missed more than 10 a piece.

If B is the case, then you'd rather have both guys out at the same time. You tank 10 games, possibly even winning a couple, and get your guys back to solidify playoff position.

What does Shawn having a bad series have to do with anything? That's just stupid. Look at all his other playoff series and seasons, and he's done fine.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

If they get injured at the same time, probably not...
At different time, well they still have 2 allstars


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

supermati said:


> If they get injured at the same time, probably not...
> At different time, well they still have 2 allstars


 It depends on how many games they miss. The question was what if they both missed 10-15 games at the same time. 10-15 games would certaintly hurt their seeding, but not their playoff hopes. As I explained in my earlier post if they both missed 15 games at the same time they could still very easily win over 50 games if they keep up with last year's pace.


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

depends if they're out together or something. if they're out together, its gonna hurt their seedings and team morale.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think it depends on which games you miss. Matchups dictate the NBA and losing games to Western conference teams is not good, losing a lot of home games would not be good. I don't think Phoenix is a a 60 win team, so 50-17 is not realistic IMO. Maybe between 40-45 wins which would leave them in a scramble to make the playoffs and more than likely ffacing the Spurs in the 1st round.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> I think it depends on which games you miss. Matchups dictate the NBA and losing games to Western conference teams is not good, losing a lot of home games would not be good. I don't think Phoenix is a a 60 win team, so 50-17 is not realistic IMO. Maybe between 40-45 wins which would leave them in a scramble to make the playoffs and more than likely ffacing the Spurs in the 1st round.


Phil Jackson said that it needs 45 wins to make the P.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I think it depends on which games you miss. Matchups dictate the NBA and losing games to Western conference teams is not good, losing a lot of home games would not be good. I don't think Phoenix is a a 60 win team, so 50-17 is not realistic IMO. Maybe between 40-45 wins which would leave them in a scramble to make the playoffs and more than likely ffacing the Spurs in the 1st round.


 They won 62 games last year. You really think that Johnson and Richardson were that important to them?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

If Nash and Amare missed 10 and 15 games simultaneously then it would definately put them into a scramble for making the playoffs. But if they were to miss a game at different times I wouldn't be too considered. Phoenix has enough talent on thier roster to replace one injury even if it is Amare or Nash. Besides other teams are obviously going to have some sort of serious injuries themselves so they will be effected aswell.


----------



## The-Future-Phenom (Oct 4, 2005)

*Of course the suns can still make the playoffs.* But chances are they won't put up an amazing record of 62-20 again. And I don't think that the team has changed much, but if anything has changed it's the chemistry. I can't wait to see the 2nd volume of Phoenix Suns Basketball


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The-Future-Phenom said:


> *Of course the suns can still make the playoffs.* But chances are they won't put up an amazing record of 62-20 again. And* I don't think that the team has changed much*, but if anything has changed it's the chemistry. I can't wait to see the 2nd volume of Phoenix Suns Basketball


Joe Johnson - Gone
Quentin Richardson - Gone

Replacements:
Raja Bell
Jim Jackson

I'd call that a hell of a change. If Amare Stoudemire needs microfracture surgery, the Suns will have severe problems.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Replacements- Jim Jackson and Raja Bell? U mean Kurt Thomas and Raja Bell?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Replacements- Jim Jackson and Raja Bell? U mean* Kurt Thomas *and Raja Bell?


??? im talking positionally


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> ??? im talking positionally


then really you have to say jj, q and marion (at pf) replaced by bell, marion, and kurt thomas. that's positionally the changes to the starters.


----------

